# [Solfege] Probléme d'instalation[Resolu]

## zuthos

Bonjour,

Je voudrais installer Solfege, mais j'ai quelque soucis.

Voici ce que me donne 'emerge solfege'

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "tools/generate_lessonfiles.py", line 219, in <module>

    generate_csound_intonation()

  File "tools/generate_lessonfiles.py", line 217, in generate_csound_intonation

    tree.save("learningtrees/csound-tree.txt")

  File "./src/learningtree.py", line 166, in save

    print >> ofile, " 'title': '%s'," % self.m_title.replace("'", r"\'")

UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe9' in position 24: ordinal not in range(128)

make: *** [gen-lessonfiles] Erreur 1

make: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

 * ERROR: media-sound/solfege-3.14.2 failed:

 *   emake install failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 141:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/solfege-3.14.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/solfege-3.14.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/solfege-3.14.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/solfege-3.14.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/solfege-3.14.2/work/solfege-3.14.2'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/solfege-3.14.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/solfege-3.14.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/solfege-3.14.2:

 * ERROR: media-sound/solfege-3.14.2 failed:

 *   emake install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 141:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/solfege-3.14.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/solfege-3.14.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/solfege-3.14.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/solfege-3.14.2/temp/environment'.

```

Le peut que je comprend est que le compilateur n'arrive pas a encoder un caractère. Toutefois, la sanction me parait bien importante juste pour un caractère. Non?Last edited by zuthos on Sun Mar 28, 2010 4:35 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Y a un bug ici

Il faudrait que tu utilises une version superieur ...

----------

## zuthos

Merci, je vais essayer d'installer une version supérieure  :Smile: 

----------

## zuthos

Bon, j'ai peut-être était un peu vite pour mettre résolu

En effet, la version suppérieur est en masked keyword (?)

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. Je suppose que je dois attendre que la version supérieur ne soit plus masqued?

----------

## bivittatus

'lut!

Non, pas besoin d'attendre. Tu édites ou tu crées le fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords et tu y ajoutes la ligne suivante:

```
media-sound/solfege **
```

Tu quittes (sans oublier d'enregistrer hein... :Wink: ) et tu relances ton emerge. Tu auras la dernière version de Solfege.

----------

## zuthos

malheureusement:

```

help/nl/theory-intervals.html help/nl/trainingset-editor.html help/nl/twelvetone.html help/nl/welcome.html    help/style.css | /usr/bin/python tools/pcopy.py /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/solfege-3.15.1/image///usr/share/solfege/

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "tools/generate_lessonfiles.py", line 219, in <module>

    generate_csound_intonation()

  File "tools/generate_lessonfiles.py", line 217, in generate_csound_intonation

    tree.save("learningtrees/csound-tree.txt")

  File "./src/learningtree.py", line 166, in save

    print >> ofile, " 'title': '%s'," % self.m_title.replace("'", r"\'")

UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe9' in position 24: ordinal not in range(128)

make: *** [gen-lessonfiles] Erreur 1

make: *** Attente des t�ches non termin�es....

 * ERROR: media-sound/solfege-3.15.1 failed:

 *   emake install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 142:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/solfege-3.15.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/solfege-3.15.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/solfege-3.15.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/solfege-3.15.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/solfege-3.15.1/work/solfege-3.15.1'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/solfege-3.15.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/solfege-3.15.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/solfege-3.15.1:

 * ERROR: media-sound/solfege-3.15.1 failed:

 *   emake install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 142:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "emake install failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/solfege-3.15.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/solfege-3.15.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/solfege-3.15.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/solfege-3.15.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/solfege-3.15.1/work/solfege-3.15.1'

```

ça ne passe pas  :Sad: 

SI quelqu'un peut tirer quelquechose de cela:

```

 # emerge --info =media-sound/solfege-3.14.2

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 18 Mar 2010 14:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.1.12/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa apache2 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx doc dri dvd dvdr flac fortran gdbm gimp gnome gpm gtk iconv imagemagick ipv6 jpeg latex maildir modules mp3 mpg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre perl php png pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode vorbis x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

Le problème est connu des dev de Solfege et figure dans les releases notes des prochaines versions...non encore dispo dans portage..

En l'attente d'un ebuild dispo dans portage ou un overlay, tu peux télécharger les sources de la 3.15.9 et l'installer à la main

----------

## zuthos

Merci, j'ai réussi a l'installer.

J'ai même renseigné le fichier /etc/portage/profile/package.provided comme ceci:

/media-sound/solfege-3.15.9

----------

## boozo

'alute

c'est pas une bonne solution : si tu gères les sources à la mode Slack alors portage n'a rien à en savoir - en renseigant ce fichier tu lui signales que ce package est installé par lui mais qu'il n'a pas à se charger des màj c'est un peu incohérent   :Confused: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Oui zuthos je comprends pas bien l'intérêt du package.provided dans ton cas.  :Shocked: 

Déjà normalement quand cela peut être utile, j'ai toujours vu partout sur les forums que c'est vraiment le truc  à éviter, du bricolage en somme.. 

Si tu l'a installé à la main de toute façon portage n'est pas au courant et s'en fou,... pas d'ebuild, et les fichiers sont installés dans /usr/local/bin , /us/local/share, etc..

garde les sources précieusement d'ici à ce qu'il y ait une version de solfege qui marche dans  portage et tu nettoieras tout par un make uninstall

----------

## zuthos

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Oui zuthos je comprends pas bien l'intérêt du package.provided dans ton cas. 
> 
> Déjà normalement quand cela peut être utile, j'ai toujours vu partout sur les forums que c'est vraiment le truc  à éviter, du bricolage en somme.. 
> 
> Si tu l'a installé à la main de toute façon portage n'est pas au courant et s'en fou,... pas d'ebuild, et les fichiers sont installés dans /usr/local/bin , /us/local/share, etc..
> ...

 

Houps,

J'avais cru bien faire, j'enlève cela tous de suite   :Embarassed: 

----------

